# What Denisovans may have looked like....



## Hugh (Sep 19, 2019)

Today's Guardian:









						Scientists use fossilised finger bone DNA to rebuild ancient human
					

Unprecedented feat reveals little-known Denisovans resembled Neanderthals but had ‘super-wide’ skulls




					www.theguardian.com
				




I'm a little doubtful about reconstructing the way someone looks from DNA taken out of their fingerbone, but you never know....


----------



## sknox (Sep 20, 2019)

He looks a little like a Dennis.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Sep 20, 2019)

They look a lot like modern humans. The jawbone looks like a solid roll bar, good for deflecting blows.


----------

